# Introducing My Babies



## ChiMommie (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi, I just passed the posting test and I am now an official member of chihuahua-people.com :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 
Here are a few pictures of my furbabies:










Luci"s First Birthday











Baby Luci












Elliott as a Pirate











Baby Elliott











Baby Spencer











Baby Spencer











Hannah (My Shar Pei Rainbow Bridge)


I hope that you enjoy my furbabies' pictures. I am a proud ChiMommie :toothy4: 


Susan


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Yayyy! Welcome to the board of chi addicts! I love all of your pictures. All of your chis are gorgeous!! I especially like Elliot :love5: I have a pirate of my own  Captain Jack Sparrow. He would look great in that costume.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

They are all sooooooo cute! I like Spencer. What a doll baby!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

they are all adorable but i love Elliott he is gorgeous  (and welcome to chi ppl)


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Awww your furbabies are all so very precious! Great pics! The cake in that first pic looks yummy. I also love your baby's costumes.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

such cute chis! :love5: that cake does look yummy 

i moved this to chi pics for you :wink:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwww! Your babies are so cute!:love1: Welcome!


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Precious pics! Your Elliott reminds me alot of my Milo!


----------



## ChiMommie (Jul 24, 2006)

*Warm Welcome*

Thank you for the warm welcome!:ngreet2: The cake is actually a dog edible cake made by our organizer, Danielle, of the Philly Chihuahua Meetup. We celebrate every Chis' birthday, every month. The costume that Elliott is wearing is from Build A Bear. He won a Halloween Contest along with my husband this past year.:cheer: :cheer: 











Elliott & John (Scary isn't) irate: irate:  

Spencer is our baby :binky: , 8 months old, and going through his teenage stage. :angel12: He just pooped on his pee pee pad, picked it up and is running around the house with it. ukeright: I have to go and get if from him before my husband comes home and steps in it. :cussing: Otherwise you may see him on eBay. :nwinkwink: 
Bye for now. 

Susan


----------



## Cara (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Susan~~ I loved all your pictures. I had to smile at Elliott as the Pirate. That was to cute. Oh& your Spencer looks so much like 1 of the love's in my life~ Kaylee. They could be brother& sister. You have such gorgeous babies. Thanks for sharing the pics. Your Hannah is a true beautiful Angel. Sorry for your loss. I can understand your loss of such a precious 1. I love how you got the wings on her pic. So pretty.

Cara&Girls


----------



## ChiMommie (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Nine -

I went to your Dogster page and I can see a resemblance also. He is certainly a cutie. Is that your son with Milo. He is adorable also.

Susan


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Awww they are all so adorable!!!


----------



## Louis_mom (Apr 5, 2007)

Aw. beautiful.


----------



## ChiMommie (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Cara -
Thank you for the warm welcome. I looked to see if I could see any pictures of Kaylee. I couldn't find any. Would you post a few. I would love to see them, especially if she is a Spencer look alike.
Thanks again.

Susan


----------



## weiwei_in_usa (Oct 8, 2005)

I love Elliott.He is sure handsome.


----------



## TiffanyMay (Oct 23, 2006)

I love her pink party dress! I wish my Lucy had one of those. Very beautiful Happy birthday to your princess! I also love the pirate costume that is so awesome.


----------



## ChiMommie (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi TiffanyMay!
Luci's pink Birthday Dress came from Tinkerbell's Closet tinkerbellscloset.com
They even custom made it for her size. It is also one of my favorites. Elliott's costume came from Build A Bear.

Susan


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Very cute babies! I especially love the pirate puppy! Hopefully I will actually dress Hershey up this year.


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

You have a gorgeous chi family!! They are all soooo cute, but Elliot is a little angel!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

VERY cute!!! i especially love elliot-long haired tris jsut steal my heart :tongue5:
oh, and welcome


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

What a great idea to get a costume from Build-A-Bear!!
Your babies are SO cute! I can't wait to see more pics!
And I wish my Carl only ran around with poop in his mouth...sometimes he likes to snack on it ukeright: 
Oh I remember the teenager phase...I get to go through that again as I'm getting a puppy in a month!! :coolwink: 

Welcome to the forum! :ngreet2:


----------



## Louis_mom (Apr 5, 2007)

Beatiful.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello and welcome to to and your gorgeous chi family. XXXXXX


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww they're all beautiful.   I love the pirate outfit! :lol:


----------



## ChiMommie (Jul 24, 2006)

*Thank You Again*

Thank you again for the warm Welcome and all of the kind words about my furbabies. Thank you again.  

Susan, Luci, Elliott & Spencer


----------

